# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Maag, darm en spijsvertering >  Milt en miltaandoeningen - Artikels

## Luuss0404

*Milt*
*Ligging en functie van de milt*
De milt is een in de linker bovenbuik gelegen orgaan. Bij de gezonde volwassene weegt het tussen de 75 en 100 gram. De milt is het sterkst doorbloedde orgaan in het lichaam en heel kwetsbaar. De onderste ribben bieden de milt bescherming. De milt is betrokken bij bloedaanmaak en bloedafbraak. Tevens werkt de milt als een soort filter in het afweersysteem 

*Er zijn een aantal miltaandoeningen die in aanmerking komen voor verwijdering van de milt:* 
** Algemene ziekten van het bloed*
Wanneer door afwijkende vorm of kenmerken van de rode bloedcellen een verhoogde bloedafbraak plaats vindt, ontstaat bloedarmoede (anemie). (bijvoorbeeld sferocytose, thalassemie, sikkelcelziekte). Ook kan verhoogde afbraak van bloedplaatjes optreden. Bloedplaatjes spelen een rol bij de stolling van het bloed. Te weinig bloedplaatjes (trombocytopenie) kunnen het beeld geven van vele puntbloedingen (purpura). De oorzaak is vaak niet bekend (idiopathisch). Dit ziektebeeld wordt dan ook ITP (idiopathische trombocytopenie) genoemd. 
** Algemene ziekten van het lymfesysteem*
Splenectomie kan hierbij nodig zijn om het stadium van de ziekte te beoordelen of ter bepaling van het soort medicijn dat gebruikt moet worden voor de behandeling. (bijvoorbeeld ziekte van Hodgkin, lymfosarcoom, chronische leukemie) 
** Ongevallen*
Hierbij kan onderscheid gemaakt worden tussen penetrerende (scherpe) letsels zoals messteek, schotwond, gebroken ribben, en stompe letsels zoals verkeersletsels, vallen op de zij, op het fietsstuur etc. Meestal zal verwijderen van de milt nodig zijn bij een scheur, maar soms is het mogelijk om de bloeding tot staan te brengen, bijvoorbeeld door de milt in te pakken in een netje van oplosbaar materiaal. 
** Verhoogde functie van de milt met versnelde bloedafbraak tot gevolg (hypersplenisme)*
De oorzaak hiervoor kan onbekend zijn (primair) of het gevolg zijn van andere aandoeningen, bijvoorbeeld van de lever of enkele zeldzame ziekten. 
** Diversen*
Bijmilt. 
De milt is in principe een solitair orgaan, maar in 15 tot 30 % van de mensen kan er sprake zijn van een of meerdere bijmiltjes. Deze komen vooral voor bij mensen met bloedziekten en juist bij hen is het bij een splenectomie nodig om al het miltweefsel te verwijderen, dus ook de bijmiltjes. Als de splenectomie plaats vindt in het kader van een ongeval, dan is het juist prettig om de bijmiltjes en dus de miltfunctie, te kunnen behouden. 

*Cysten en tumoren.*
Deze zijn beide vrij zeldzaam. 

*Diagnose en onderzoeken*
Onderzoek zal meestal zijn uitgevoerd door de internist. Alleen als er sprake is van een ongeval zal de chirurg de diagnostiek organiseren. Hierbij is naast bloedonderzoek plaats voor echografie. Dit is een veilig en pijnloos onderzoek waarbij gebruik gemaakt wordt van hoogfrequente geluidsgolven. Verder kan gebruik gemaakt worden van een ct-scan, een röntgenonderzoek waarbij diverse dwarsdoorsnedes van het lichaam kunnen worden gemaakt.

_(Bron; http://mmc.server1.myxt.nl/chirurgie...ingen_f_p/milt)_

----------


## Luuss0404

*De milt*
De milt is een groot, zacht, donkerpaarsachtig, grofweg eivormig orgaan dat zich naast de maag linksboven in de buik bevindt. Dit orgaan is de grootste massa lymfeweefsel in het menselijk lichaam. Het vervult meerdere belangrijke functies, waaronder het filteren van het bloed, de productie van witte bloedcellen, het verwijderen van bacteriën en andere overblijfselen uit de bloedstroom en het uitscheiden van oude en beschadigde rode bloedcellen. Het fungeert ook als reservoir voor bloed in het lichaam.
De milt varieert in grootte met de leeftijd en het geslacht, maar is meestal ongeveer 12 cm lang, 7 cm breed en 3 cm dik bij gezonde volwassenen en weegt gemiddeld ongeveer 200 gram, wat grotendeels weerspiegelt hoeveel bloed hij bevat.

*Plaats in het lichaam*
De milt ligt tussen de maag en het middenrif (de spier die de borstkas en buikholte van elkaar scheidt). Daarnaast bevindt de milt zich dicht bij verschillende andere organen, zoals de dikke darm, de linkernier en de alvleesklier.
De milt krijgt bloed uitsluitend toegevoerd via de miltslagader, die verder wordt onderverdeeld in vele fijne takjes. De afvoer van het bloed uit de milt vindt plaats via de miltader.

*Relatie tussen milt en andere bloedvormende organen*
De milt is, zoals hiervoor genoemd, de grootste massa van lymfeweefsel in het menselijk lichaam. De milt bestaat uit twee belangrijke weefseltypen, namelijk de rode pulpa en de witte pulpa, die elk hun eigen functies hebben. De witte pulpa vormt een onderdeel van het afweersysteem (immuunsysteem) van het lichaam en is verantwoordelijk voor de rijping en toename van witte bloedcellen (lymfocyten). Deze produceren gespecialiseerde eiwitten (antistoffen) om binnendringende vreemde stoffen te bestrijden. De rode pulpa van de milt dient als opslagruimte voor verschillende bloedcomponenten, in het bijzonder de witte bloedcellen en bloedplaatjes. De voornaamste functie is om oude en beschadigde rode bloedcellen uit te filteren evenals eventuele afvalstoffen uit het bloed te verwijderen. De rode pulpa bevat ook fagocyten, cellen die micro-organismen als bacteriën en virussen opnemen en vernietigen. De milt is bovendien een belangrijke plaats voor de productie van rode bloedcellen bij de ongeboren baby en kan deze functie bij volwassenen herstellen als dat nodig is.

*Afwijkingen in de milt*
De milt kan in verband worden gebracht met een aantal aangeboren afwijkingen Hieronder vallen verschillende aandoeningen, zoals het ontbreken van de milt, bijmilt en wandelende milt. Naast deze afwijkingen kunnen bepaalde infecties, vormen van kanker en erfelijke en verworven bloedziekten ook leiden tot een vergrote milt.

*Miltaandoeningen* 
De milt bevindt zich links boven in de buik. Met andere weefsels en organen speelt dit orgaan een rol bij een aantal lichaamsfuncties, zoals de vorming, opslag en vernietiging van bloedcellen, en de productie van bepaalde componenten van het afweermechanisme van het lichaam (het immuunsysteem), zoals antilichamen. Daarnaast heeft de milt een eigen functie: filteren van het bloed en verwijderen van afwijkende cellen of lichaamsvreemde stoffen uit het bloed.
De milt kan door uiteenlopende ziekten worden aangedaan en de term 'miltaandoeningen' betreft de talrijke aandoeningen die het effectief functioneren van de milt aantasten en leiden tot allerlei afwijkingen in het lichaam. Tot de miltaandoeningen behoren onder meer hyposplenie, hypersplenie, splenomegalie, miltcyste, miltinfarct, overige miltaandoeningen, miltletsel en aangeboren afwezigheid of misvormingen van de milt.

_(Bron; medicinfo.nl)_

----------


## Luuss0404

*Hyposplenie*
Hyposplenie is een aandoening waarbij de miltfunctie is verminderd. Dit kan allerlei oorzaken hebben en al dan niet met verschijnselen gepaard kan gaan. Het kan zijn dat de hyposplenie de patiënt niet veel klachten geeft, maar het is wel noodzakelijk dat mogelijk levensbedreigende infecties worden voorkomen of rigoureus worden behandeld, om complicaties te voorkomen die als gevolg van de verminderde miltfunctie kunnen ontstaan.

*Oorzaak*
Als oorzaak van verminderde miltfunctie kan worden gedacht aan: ontbreken van de milt vanaf de geboorte), verkleining van de milt, een onderliggende aandoening of gedeeltelijke of gehele verwijdering van de milt (splenectomie) vanwege een trauma of ziekte. Naarmate de patiënt ouder wordt, neemt de milt snel in gewicht af. Dit gaat samen met verminderde bloedtoevoer naar en minder goed functioneren van de milt.

*Verschijnselen*
Bij de meeste mensen met hyposplenie doen zich geen kenmerkende verschijnselen voor. Als hyposplenie echter is opgetreden als gevolg van splenectomie, loopt deze patiënt een sterk verhoogd risico op infecties. De verminderde filtrerende (zuiverende) werking van de milt kan een lichte toename veroorzaken van het aantal bloedplaatjes in het bloed (trombocytose).

*Diagnose*
Hyposplenie geeft gewoonlijk geen verschijnselen. De diagnose wordt gesteld op basis van de ziektegeschiedenis en laboratoriumonderzoek. Een kenmerk dat een aanwijzing is voor de diagnose, is de aanwezigheid van zogenoemde Howell-Jolly-lichaampjes in afwijkende rode bloedcellen. Beeldvormend onderzoek kan worden uitgevoerd met echografie, CT (computertomografie) en MRI (magnetische kernspinresonantie) om de omvang en het functioneren van de milt te bepalen.

*Behandeling*
Er is geen specifieke behandeling voorhanden om de verminderde miltfunctie te corrigeren, maar het is wel raadzaam maatregelen te nemen om infecties, bijvoorbeeld te voorkomen. De patiënt moet tegen de specifieke bacteriële infecties worden ingeënt. Ook wordt nadrukkelijk aangeraden antibiotica te gebruiken bij vermoeden van een infectieziekte of vóór een operatie, om complicaties als gevolg van een mogelijke bacteriële infectie te voorkomen.

*Complicaties*
De meest voorkomende complicatie van hyposplenie is een ernstige bacteriële infectie die, indien deze niet in een vroeg stadium wordt herkend en passend behandeld, levensbedreigend kan worden.

*Meer informatie*
Informatie van het Martini Ziekenhuis over leven zonder milt op www.martiniziekenhuis.nl

_(Bron; gezondvgz.nl)_

----------


## Luuss0404

*Milt-vergroting (splenomegalie, hypersplenie)*
Vergroting (= megalie) van de milt. Er zijn te veel bloed en bloedlichaampjes in de milt, waardoor een tekort daaraan ontstaat in de bloedcirculatie en de milt verstopt kan raken. Hierdoor ontstaat een verdere toename van de hoeveelheid bloed en bloedlichaampjes in de milt, etc. (vicieuze cirkel).

*Mogelijke verschijnselen (o.a.)*
- vergrote milt, verminderde milt-functie, bloedarmoede (= anemie), toename aantal abnormale bloedcellen, verminderde afweer waardoor vergrote kans op infecties

*Mogelijke oorzaken (o.a.)*
Zeer uiteenlopende, chronische infecties (o.a. lever-ontsteking, malaria, tuberculose, syfilis), weefsel-ontstekingen, bloedarmoede (= anemie), levercirrose (= leververschrompeling) , stapelingsziekten, milt-trombose, bloedkanker (= leukemie)

*Mogelijke behandelingen (o.a.)*
- genezing van de oorzaak (bijv. infectie) met anti-biotica, anti-virale middelen of anti-parasitaire middelen
- verkleining van de milt door bestraling (= radio-therapie)
- operatieve verwijdering van de milt (= splenectomie) 
_(Bron; consumed.nl)_


*Vergrote milt*
Wanneer de milt groter wordt (splenomegalie), neemt de opvang- en opslagcapaciteit van bloed toe. Door splenomegalie kan het aantal rode en witte bloedcellen en bloedplaatjes in de circulatie dalen.
Bij veel aandoeningen kan de milt groter worden. Om de oorzaak vast te stellen, moeten aandoeningen uiteenlopend van bloedkanker tot chronische infecties in overweging worden genomen.
Wanneer grote aantallen abnormale bloedcellen in de vergrote milt worden vastgehouden, verstoppen deze cellen de milt en functioneert deze niet goed. Dit proces kan in een vicieuze cirkel ontaarden: hoe meer cellen de milt vasthoudt, des te groter wordt de milt en hoe groter de milt wordt, des te meer cellen er worden vastgehouden. Wanneer de milt te veel bloedcellen uit de circulatie verwijdert (hypersplenie) dan kunnen diverse problemen ontstaan, waaronder anemie (te weinig rode bloedcellen), regelmatig terugkerende infecties (door een tekort aan witte bloedcellen) en stollingsstoornissen (door een tekort aan bloedplaatjes). Uiteindelijk houdt de sterk vergrote milt ook normale bloedcellen vast en vernietigt deze tegelijk met de abnormale cellen.

*Oorzaken van een vergrote milt*
*Infecties*
* hepatitis
* mononucleosis infectiosa (ziekte van Pfeiffer)
* cytomegalovirus-(CMV)-infectie
* andere virale infecties
* psittacose
* subacute bacteriële endocarditis
* brucellose
* kala-azar
* malaria
* syfilis
* tuberculose
*Anemieën*
* hereditaire elliptocytose
* congenitale sferocytose
* sikkelcelanemie
* thalassemie
*Vormen van bloedkanker en proliferatieve aandoeningen*
* ziekte van Hodgkin en andere lymfomen
* leukemie
* myelofibrose
* polycythaemia vera
*Inflammatoire ziekten*
* amyloïdose
* Felty-syndroom
* sarcoïdose
* systemische lupus erythematodes
*Leverziekten*
* levercirrose
*Stapelingsziekten*
* ziekte van Gaucher
* ziekte van Hand-Christian-Schüller
* ziekte van Letterer-Siwe
* ziekte van Niemann-Pick
*Andere oorzaken*
* miltcysten
* druk van buitenaf op de aders van de milt of naar de lever
* bloedstolsel in een ader van de milt of naar de lever 

*Symptomen*
Een vergrote milt veroorzaakt weinig symptomen en geen van deze symptomen wijst op de eigenlijke oorzaak van de miltvergroting. Omdat een vergrote milt tegen de maag aan ligt en daar tegenaan kan drukken, kan de patiënt al na een kleine hoeveelheid eten, of zelfs wanneer hij helemaal niets heeft gegeten, een vol gevoel hebben. De patiënt kan in het gebied van de milt ook buik- of rugpijn hebben die naar de linkerschouder kan uitstralen, vooral als delen van de milt onvoldoende bloed krijgen en beginnen af te sterven.

*Diagnose*
Bij lichamelijk onderzoek kan een vergrote milt worden gevoeld. Soms is echografie of een CT-scan nodig om vast te stellen hoe groot de milt is en of de milt tegen andere organen drukt. Deze informatie, aangevuld met informatie over de doorbloeding van de milt, kan ook worden verkregen met magnetische kernspinresonantie (een MRI-scan).
Bloedonderzoek toont de afgenomen aantallen rode en witte bloedcellen en bloedplaatjes aan. Bij microscopisch onderzoek van de bloedcellen kunnen de vorm en de grootte van de bloedcellen aanwijzingen opleveren met betrekking tot de oorzaak van de miltvergroting. Bij onderzoek van het beenmerg Sectie: 14 Bloed > Hoofdstuk: 152 Biologie van het bloed > Onderwerp: Beenmergonderzoek kunnen vormen van bloedkanker (zoals leukemie of lymfomen) of een ophoping van ongewenste stoffen (zoals bij stapelingsziekten) worden gevonden. Deze ziekten kunnen leiden tot miltvergroting.
Met behulp van bloedeiwitbepalingen kunnen aandoeningen als multipel myeloom, amyloïdose, malaria, kala-azar, brucellose, tuberculose en sarcoïdose worden uitgesloten. De spiegels van urinezuur (een afbraakproduct in bloed en urine) en leukocyten-alkalische-fosfatase (een enzym dat in sommige bloedcellen wordt aangetroffen) worden bepaald om na te gaan of er sprake is van bepaalde vormen van leukemie of lymfomen. Met leverfunctietests kan worden vastgesteld of behalve de milt ook de lever beschadigd is.

*Behandeling*
Wanneer dat mogelijk is, wordt de onderliggende ziekte die de vergrote milt heeft veroorzaakt, behandeld. Operatieve verwijdering van de milt is zelden nodig en kan problemen veroorzaken, zoals verhoogde vatbaarheid voor ernstige infecties. In bepaalde kritieke situaties is het echter de moeite waard om deze risico's te nemen, bijvoorbeeld wanneer de milt zo snel rode bloedcellen vernietigt dat er ernstige anemie ontstaat, wanneer de milt de voorraad witte bloedcellen en bloedplaatjes zodanig uitput dat er risico van infecties en bloedingen ontstaat, wanneer de milt zo groot is dat deze pijn veroorzaakt of druk uitoefent op andere organen of wanneer de milt zo groot wordt dat delen ervan bloeden of afsterven. Als alternatief voor een operatie is het soms mogelijk de milt met bestraling te verkleinen.
_(Bron; merckmanual.nl)_

----------


## Luuss0404

*Miltcyste en wandelende milt*
Een cyste is een blaasje of holte gevuld met vocht, week materiaal of gas en kan overal in het lichaam voorkomen. Ook in de milt kunnen zogenoemde miltcysten optreden.
Een wandelende milt is een aangeboren afwijking van de milt, waarbij de milt niet op de normale manier in de buikholte vastzit. Hierbij wordt het orgaan niet zoals normaal op zijn plaats gehouden door bindweefselbanden, maar is de milt bevestigd aan een lange, steelachtige structuur met bloedvoorziening. De milt kan zo vrijelijk bewegen en zich rond de steel draaien, waardoor de bloedtoevoer wordt afgesloten.
Miltcysten komen zelden voor en worden vaak bij gelukkig toeval ontdekt. Een miltcyste ontstaat soms door een parasitaire infectie zoals infectie met wormen.
Een wandelende milt ontstaat als gevolg van ontwikkelingsstoornissen tijdens de groei en vorming van de milt.

*Verschijnselen*
Miltcysten geven meestal geen verschijnselen en worden vaak toevallig ontdekt. Als er echter verschijnselen optreden, klaagt de patiënt over een vaag vol en onaangenaam gevoel linksboven in de buik, het gevoel na weinig inname van voedsel toch veel gegeten te hebben, pijn in de omgeving van de linkerkant van de borst, rug en schouder, en kortademigheid. In een enkel geval ontstaan ernstige verschijnselen in verband met miltruptuur (scheuring van de milt), hevige bloedingen en infectie.
Een wandelende milt kan in de onderbuik (abdomen) voelbaar zijn. Deze variant van een normale milt kan vrijelijk bewegen en zich rond zijn 'steel' draaien, waardoor de bloedtoevoer wordt afgesloten en een miltinfarct (weefselversterf door afsluiting van de bloedtoevoer) het gevolg is. Een ander gevolg van deze draaiing of torsie is miltvergroting (splenomegalie). De patiënt krijgt dan de verschijnselen die met splenomegalie gepaard gaan.

*Diagnose*
Soms kan een miltcyste of een wandelende milt worden vastgesteld op basis van een lichamelijk onderzoek waarbij linksboven in de buik een (vergrote) milt wordt gevoeld. Om de diagnose te bevestigen, wordt nader bloedonderzoek en beeldvormend onderzoek verricht. Een CT-scan en echoscopie van de milt zijn beeldvormende technieken om de plaats van de cyste te bepalen en de diagnose te stellen. Bij sommige patiënten kan een MRI-scan worden uitgevoerd om tot een definitieve diagnose te komen

*Behandeling*
Gedeeltelijke of gehele verwijdering van de milt (splenectomie) wordt in de meeste gevallen gezien als de beste behandeling voor grote cysten die klachten veroorzaken. Gedeeltelijke verwijdering, waarbij het deel met de cyste wordt weggehaald, is uiteraard beter dan gehele verwijdering, omdat met gedeeltelijke verwijdering het gezonde miltweefsel behouden blijft. Met een operatie worden complicaties, zoals infectie, ruptuur of bloedingen voorkomen.
Bij een wandelende milt is operatief vastzetten van de milt meestal voldoende. Als er echter torsie met als gevolg daarvan miltinfarct is opgetreden, moet de aandoening mogelijk door middel van splenectomie worden behandeld.
(Bron; medicinfo.nl en gezondvgz.nl)

----------


## Luuss0404

*Miltletsel*
De milt is een ovaal orgaan links in de buik, vlakbij de maag. Het vervult een aantal belangrijke functies in het lichaam, zoals het filtreren van het bloed, het produceren van witte bloedcellen, het verwijderen van bacteriën en ander lichaamsvreemd materiaal uit de bloedbaan en het vernietigen van oude en beschadigde rode bloedcellen. Ook fungeert de milt als opslagplaats van bloed.
*Miltletsel wil zeggen:* een beschadiging of verwonding van de milt wat door uiteenlopende oorzaken letsel kan ontstaan. Dit kan een lichamelijke verwonding zijn (val met de fiets, steekwond) of een bepaalde aandoening die scheuring van de milt (miltruptuur) veroorzaakt. Bij miltletsel loopt er bloed de buikholte in, waardoor verschijnselen in verband met deze bloeding optreden.

*Oorzaak*
Lichamelijk miltletsel doet zich meestal voor na een harde klap of stoot met een stomp voorwerp op het gedeelte van de buik waar de milt zich bevindt. Dit kan gebeuren tijdens een auto-, motor- of fietsongeluk, mishandeling (zoals huiselijk geweld), een val of een sportongeval (zoals tijdens een contactsport). Ook schot- en steekwonden kunnen miltletsel als gevolg hebben. De milt kan ook uit zichzelf scheuren bij mensen met een vergrote milt (splenomegalie), die weer het gevolg kan zijn van een bepaalde infectie, kanker of een aandoening die het afweersysteem van het lichaam (immuunsysteem) aantast.

*Verschijnselen*
Bij miltletsel kunnen zich uiteenlopende verschijnselen voordoen, afhankelijk van de omvang van de beschadiging aan het orgaan en de hevigheid van de bloeding.
Bij een licht letsel met weinig bloedverlies zijn er mogelijk hoegenaamd geen verschijnselen, maar bij een miltruptuur kunnen ernstige inwendige bloedingen optreden die levensbedreigend kunnen zijn.
De meest voorkomende verschijnselen zijn pijn in de buikstreek met pijn bij aanraking en een opgezette buik. De pijn wordt meestal linksboven in de buik gevoeld, maar er kan pijn in de omgeving van de linkerschouder bij komen. Vanwege het bloedverlies kan de bloeddruk dalen en gaat er onvoldoende zuurstof naar vitale organen, zoals de hersenen en het hart. Als gevolg hiervan krijgt de patiënt de eerste verschijnselen van shock: duizeligheid, flauwvallen, zweten, kortademigheid, een bleke huid, dorst en een versnelde hartslag.

*Diagnose*
De diagnose miltletsel moet altijd bijtijds worden gesteld om te voorkomen dat ernstige complicaties ontstaan. De diagnose wordt doorgaans in eerste instantie gesteld op basis van de klachten en een lichamelijk onderzoek.
Om de diagnose te bevestigen en andere mogelijke oorzaken voor de waargenomen verschijnselen uit te sluiten wordt nader onderzoek verricht met röntgenfoto's, echografie, CT-scan en MRI-scan van de buik. Daarnaast kan een andere scantechniek worden gebruikt, waarbij een beetje radioactieve stof in het lichaam van de patiënt wordt gebracht om te zien waar er bloedingen zijn.

*Behandeling*
Een miltletsel kan niet-operatief of operatief worden behandeld. Bij licht letsel aan de milt met geen of minieme verschijnselen in de buik en een stabiele bloeddruk is vaak alleen voortdurend medisch toezicht voldoende. De patiënt wordt meestal aangeraden enkele dagen bedrust te houden en zich gedurende ongeveer zes weken zo veel mogelijk te onthouden van lichamelijke activiteiten. Soms moet het bloedverlies door middel van bloedtransfusie worden gecompenseerd.
Bij mensen met een ernstige bloeding is het meestal nodig operatief in te grijpen, wat soms een noodmaatregel is om levensbedreigend bloedverlies te voorkomen.
Aan de verwijdering van de milt (splenectomie) wordt de voorkeur gegeven bij patiënten met spontane miltruptuur als gevolg van infectie of kanker. Deze ingreep gaat echter gepaard met een verhoogd risico op infecties door bepaalde bacteriën, zoals pneumokokken, meningokokken of Haemophilus influenza type b (Hib). Daarom wordt iedereen die splenectomie moet ondergaan vooraf gevaccineerd tegen deze bacteriën, om het risico op infecties te miniseren.

*Complicaties*
Miltletsel kan hevig bloedverlies veroorzaken, dat soms dodelijk kan zijn. Na splenectomie, die bij ernstig letsel wordt toegepast, is ook het risico op infecties door bepaalde bacteriën groter.

_(Bron; medicinfo.nl)_

----------


## Luuss0404

*Miltruptuur*
De milt is een een sponsachtig orgaan linksboven in de buikholte. Het is omgeven door een stevig kapsel en wordt ook door de ligging onder de linker ribbenboog goed beschermd. In de eerste levensjaren worden in de milt bloedcellen gevormd. Later worden er bloedcellen in opgeslagen (rode bloedcellen en bloedplaatjes). Het orgaan werkt ook als een filter voor het bloed doordat hij oude, beschadigde, of afwijkende rode bloedcellen identificeert en vernietigt. De milt speelt eveneens een rol in de ontwikkeling van het afweersysteem en bij het bestrijden van bacteriële infecties.

*Oorzaken*
De milt kan scheuren (miltruptuur) bij buikletsel (door bijvoorbeeld een auto-ongeval), maar ook bij een vergrote milt (splenomegalie). Een vergrote milt kan worden veroorzaakt de ziekte van Pfeiffer, malaria en andere ziekten. Het komt ook voor, vooral wanneer de milt vergroot is, dat de milt scheurt bij een val, zonder dat direct letsel aan de buik of borst ontstaat. Ook tijdens een buikoperatie kan zich een miltruptuur voordoen.

*Verschijnselen*
Als het miltkapsel doorscheurt, ontwikkelen de verschijnselen zich in snel tempo, met zware inwendige bloedingen die de dood tot gevolg hebben. Als het kapsel intact blijft, blijft de bloeding in eerste instantie beperkt tot de milt zelf. De verschijnselen ontwikkelen zich in een trager tempo, te beginnen met buikpijn, bloedingen, een opgezette buik, een daling van de bloeddruk en pijn in de linkerschouder (teken van Kehr). Omdat het kapsel echter onder druk komt te staan kan het alsnog scheuren, soms pas weken later.

*Diagnose*
Er wordt een echo gemaakt om de scheuring zichtbaar te maken. Een echo maakt met geluidsgolven de inwendige organen zichtbaar. Verder kan de arts vaststellen hoe groot het bloedverlies is door het hemoglobineniveau in de rode bloedcellen te meten. Daarnaast kan een CT-scan worden gebruikt om een miltruptuur vast te stellen.

*Behandeling*
Een miltruptuur is een noodtoestand. Voorheen vond altijd direct een operatieve verwijdering van de milt plaats (splenectomie). Tegenwoordig wordt eerst geprobeerd de milt te behouden. De buik wordt daarbij operatief geopend (laparotomie) en de milt wordt in een net geplaatst dat vervolgens wordt aangetrokken. Hierdoor wordt de milt samengeperst en stopt het bloeden. Dit is met name nuttig bij kinderen, bij wie de milt een belangrijke rol speelt in de afweer. Daarnaast wordt soms bij kinderen een gezond gedeelte van de milt opnieuw geïmplanteerd in een poging de miltfunctie te behouden.

*De risico's van splenectomie*
Mensen bij wie de milt is verwijderd, lopen een verhoogde kans op de ontwikkeling van een aandoening die het postsplenectomiesyndroom wordt genoemd. Dit syndroom omvat een aantal verschijnselen die vaak optreden na een splenectomie, waaronder een toename van het aantal bloedplaatjes in het bloed (trombocytemie), een toenemende vernietiging van rode bloedcellen (hemolyse), en een verhoogd risico op infectie.

*Maatregelen na splenectomie*
Iedereen die een splenectomie heeft ondergaan of nog moet worden geopereerd, dient te worden ingeënt tegen verschillende bacteriële infecties, met name pneumokokkeninfecties (Streptococcus pneumoniae). Aan kinderen wordt wel langdurig antibiotica gegeven om infecties te voorkomen. Vraag uw dokter welke vaccinaties nodig zijn in uw regio, en informeer naar het te volgen vaccinatieprogramma. Zoals bij alle grote ongevallen en operaties, kan een miltruptuur en splenectomie niet alleen lichamelijk maar ook psychisch een grote klap betekenen. Ook kinderen hebben tijd nodig en een gevoel van veiligheid om zich over de gebeurtenissen heen te kunnen zetten. Erover praten kan helpen. In ernstige gevallen kan het kind slaapproblemen krijgen, de eetlust verliezen, en weer gaan bedplassen. Neem contact op met de huisarts als dergelijke problemen zich voordoen.

(Bron; eveangezondheidswijzer.nl)


*Miltruptuur*
Een miltruptuur is een ernstig ziektebeeld, waarbij direct medisch ingrijpen vaak noodzakelijk is. Bij een miltruptuur is de milt (gedeeltelijk) gescheurd, wat ernstige gevolgen kan hebben.

*Oorzaken*
De milt is een goed doorbloed orgaan. Het ligt goed beschermd door de onderste ribben. Toch kan bij een verkeersongeval een scheur in het orgaan ontstaan. Dit komt meestal door een klap in de linkerzij, waar de milt is gelegen. Hierbij kan veel bloedverlies optreden. Ook kan de milt bij bijvoorbeeld malaria scheuren door zwelling.

*Symptomen*
Doordat er bloed in de buikholte lekt kunnen de volgende verschijnselen optreden.
* pijn in de buik (bloed irriteert de organen en het peritoneum)
* pijn in de linker schouder (referred pain)
* hypotensie/lage bloeddruk (door bloedverlies, dat flink kan oplopen)
* tachycardie/verhoogd hartritme (compensatie voor de hypotensie)
* opgezwollen/gespannen buik (door het volume van het bloed)
De pijnklachten worden versterkt wanneer het slachtoffer gaat liggen doordat het bloed dan verspreid door de buik, vooral het ademen kan dan pijnlijk zijn.

*Behandeling*
Bij een miltruptuur moet de patiënt goed in de gaten worden gehouden. De bloeddruk en hartslag worden regelmatig gecontroleerd. Als de bloeddruk en hartslag niet stabiel zijn, wordt overgegaan tot een spoedoperatie. De milt wordt dan verwijderd, een splenectomie. Bij een ruptuur waarbij het kapsel van de milt intakt is, kan de bloeding soms conservatief behandeld worden. De patiënt moet dan wel goed in de gaten gehouden, om er zeker van te zijn dat de bloeding niet toch uitbreidt naar de buikholte.

_(Bron; wikipedia.org)_

----------

